# Quick Question.



## moe (Sep 25, 2007)

I don't really get on here as much as i used, but now i'm back. 
And i just wanted to know something. 
Does it offend anyone or does it really matter that i've never been squatting or really traveled, still living and home with mom and dad here in chicago, yet i'm on here on a squatters' site?

im just wondering cuz shit i really worry alot and this deppreses the hell out of me.


----------



## Mouse (Sep 25, 2007)

worry a lot and really depresses you?


well... I guess my question is...why are you on here if you don't travel or squat? are you trying to learn something? if yes, that's cool. Most of us are pretty open about sharing the basic facts of life. 

I'll say - I'm not offended or annoyed. At some point we all lived at home and had normal lives (at least MOST of us) so how can we really hate on you? that's like saying "I don't like you cuz at one point in time I was 15 too!grrr!!!" (not implying that you are young or immature, but I'm saying we've all been there at some point or will be there some day so we shouldn't talk shit.)


I'm rambeling. Oxy and the internet is a bad combo.


----------



## moe (Sep 26, 2007)

yes, i guess i can say that yes i am trying to learn, andi don't want to say that i'm having a normal life exactly.

How does one just pick up and leave when they're young?


----------



## possum (Sep 26, 2007)

well i mean if your parents wont file you as a runaway, then just go. im not that lucky, however, so i am waiting until i am 18 to leave. which is like TWO MONTHS!!!!!!!!!! taking a greyhound back to vegas to meet up with friends, then we are headed to san francisco! but i mean just do what you got to do.


----------



## Mouse (Sep 26, 2007)

I will say something cliche


Where the is a will there is a way. 


plain and simple


----------



## Grace (Sep 26, 2007)

Gathering information about something you plan on doing which is or can be in any way potentially dangerous is:

SMART!
INTELLIGENT!
GOOD PLANNING!

You haven't presented yourself as someone who travels, hitchhikes, train hops, squats, etc. Quite the opposite in fact. I say kudos for being concerned about the potential to offend, but also, don't worry so much about how you are perceived in general. It's cool man.


----------

